# Some sumbag has killed my sisters cat



## here_i_am (6 March 2013)

She didn't come home last night. My sister found her dead this morning in the field opposite her house. She took her to the vets & xray showed that her back had been snapped. But not by a car. The vet thinks somebody has done it to her. He also found what looks like rifle pellet entrance/exit holes. The b#@%*rds have then removed her collar & taken it. I can only assume because it had her tags on with addresses & phone numbers. 
Of all the cats in the world (and I've known a lot because i worked at a very busy Cats Protection adoption centre for several years), she was without doubt THE friendliest cat you could ever meet. She came for walks with the dogs, would follow neighbours when they went out for walks, and would often be found in the park, playing with children she'd met. She was like a dog, but better. Sooooo demanding of attention, so cuddly & chatty. Everyone knew her & everyone loved her. My sister is devastated. We just can't understand who would do that to her. And WHY?! She was only about 2 years old, if that. People used to say to keep her as a house cat because she's TOO friendly & so pretty. But she wouldn't have been happy like that. Cats that are forced to be house cats are just miserable. She loved exploring too much - it would have been cruel to lock her in. But now this has happened...
We've logged it with the rspca. The police couldn't care less. 
So rest in peace beautiful Miranda. Im sure you'll wreak havoc up there & get all the attention you craved down here, but with no more evil people xxxx love you xxx


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2013)

So sorry she sounds like she was divine - the human race stinks at times   RIP Miranda xxx


----------



## here_i_am (6 March 2013)

Thank you, it really does. She wasn't doing anybody any harm. Just in a field minding her own business 
Here's a rubbish pic, but it shows her prettyness (she's the cream one)


----------



## Honey08 (6 March 2013)

Poor little thing.  How awful.  I can't believe people nowadays!
Hugs to you and your sister.xx


----------



## noodle_ (6 March 2013)

how awful 

i found a cat recently that some scummy git had run over and left (she was still warm).... said git did a 360 when i was stood at the side of the road picking up his leavings

Cat didnt make it but i still took her to the vet's so she could be traced through her chip (if she had one), and if anone missed their animal i hope they found closure.

humans stink sometimes....i personally wanted to run after the **** who left the cat i found and throttle him


----------



## YasandCrystal (6 March 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Thank you, it really does. She wasn't doing anybody any harm. Just in a field minding her own business 
Here's a rubbish pic, but it shows her prettyness (she's the cream one)





Click to expand...

And what a beauty she was xx


----------



## millhouse (6 March 2013)

So sorry to read your very sad story.  She was so beautiful.

Rest in peace little one.


----------



## Elsiecat (6 March 2013)

Gorgeous girl 
What a sick world we live in.

It certainly doesn't help that animal abusers get left off with a tap on the back of the hands.

Sick.


----------



## pines of rome (6 March 2013)

Poor little girl, that is so horrible, what utter scum to do that to her! I am so sorry for your sister, she must feel devastated!


----------



## giddyupalfie (6 March 2013)

Poor girl. Makes me ashamed to be a human being at times! 

A similar thing happened to my brothers friends sisters cat a few months back. The cat had been beheaded, all 4 legs broken and her ears burnt off :-( was found by brothers friends sister, her hubby and their 3 year old little girl. Never even found out who done it  sick b@$#&%d!!! 

RIP Miranda, you beauty xxx


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (6 March 2013)

Lets hope the Scum Bags get what they deserve for this


----------



## here_i_am (6 March 2013)

Thank you all. We just can't believe it. The house will be so empty without her. I can't get what might have happened to her out of my head. I really hope it was quick, but i doubt it. To shoot them is bad enough, but to then go and get her & break her back...i just cannot comprehend it. It's very surreal at the moment. My dad is having an epic "Im going to kill them" rant. He keeps going to the park to see if anybody suspicious is there. I cant imagine what he'd do if he got hold of the person responsible. As much as i would love to watch them suffer, it would be my dad who went to prison. I just hope karma catches up with them. 
Here's a better photo that sums up what a total dude she was







x


----------



## twiglet84 (6 March 2013)

That's so sad. One of clients cats was shot lasy year, perforated bowel! Managed to fix her up and she got shot a second time! Another cat a few months ago also shot in the elbow! And another cat came it with breathing difficulties last week, X-ray showed air gun pellet!!! (not the cause of the dyspnoea, incidental finding)!! Terrible eh! Too many scummy people! Laws are not tough enough! Xx


----------



## MagicMelon (6 March 2013)

Oh wow this is so awful.  How could someone do this?  Its really really scary that some people do this to animals, I wish we could do the same to them.  I'd be absolutely beside myself if this had been my cat.  I'm so angry.  So tragic.  Make sure you report it to the local police, just in case there's a spate of it so they can warn other people.  This is why I live in a very rural area, I worried too much about my cats even in a little village we used to live in!


----------



## Littlelegs (6 March 2013)

What utter barstewards. Not pc I know but I hope they have a painful end in the near future. Your poor little cat, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tormenta (6 March 2013)

Lost for words, poor little girl. There really are some evil sods in the world   :-(


----------



## Luci07 (6 March 2013)

So very sorry about your sisters cat and even worse for them knowing how she died.

About 2 weeks ago a little white stafford called Issac was stolen when a friend was looking after the dog. Issac was 9 and a much loved family pet. He was beaten, skull crushed, hung up and burnt alive. What are we as a society coming to?


----------



## cloppy (6 March 2013)

What a beautiful cat, I hope her killers rot in hell.  Hugs to your sister and family this is so terrible. x


----------



## E13 (6 March 2013)

I am so sorry. We hear too many of these stories... and it's ridiculous that the torturers and MURDERERS are barely punished, if even found. To be honest I hope the same end comes to them - if we were a death-penalty-using country it should be for this...

RIP Miranda you beautiful girl, may you have justice and peace from above xx


----------



## Highlands (6 March 2013)

Poor puss and your poor sister. Ok so dreadful if she had been knocked over but to be deliberate is horrible.


----------



## SaharaS (6 March 2013)

I'm so very sorry ..sweet dreams dear little Miranda, rest peacefully xx thoughts with your family & other cat xx


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (6 March 2013)

Poor poor beautiful Miranda  THe ****ing evil ******* scum bags  I hope they rot in hell....What did the RSPCA say?


----------



## 1rocky1 (6 March 2013)

beutifull cat, lets hope the b!!!!!d that did it meets a sticky end !


----------



## _GG_ (6 March 2013)

Your poor sister and poor Miranda. You too. It is just despicable.

My old mare was stabbed in the head in her stable and it is the most horrific thing to know somebody has hurt your defensless animal :-(


----------



## mightymammoth (6 March 2013)

this is so dreadfully sad. I hope the gates of hell open and bury them alive.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 March 2013)

gutted

 don't know what to say. Gorgeous cat looks so sweet.



 I hope the ar$eholes rot in hell and Karma comes to them  evil f*king scumbags  

 RIP Miranda


----------



## mightymammoth (7 March 2013)

Haven't been able to stop thinking about this and have been in tears so god knows how you are feeling. Words just dont seem enough, how are you all doing today? X


----------



## here_i_am (7 March 2013)

Thank you again everybody  It's very sombre at home. I didn't sleep all night, running various scenarios through my head about what might have happened. I went round to see my sister & she is literally just sobbing constantly. Mum said sis seems to lose control sometimes & just can't breathe  She's not eaten anything either, which won't help. We're still waiting on a neighbours' cctv. My dad had a fall-out with next door at the weekend. They are very keen gardeners who hate cats. Im probably just being suspicious, but you can't help it can you? The estate itself is really lovely & fronts onto parkland. However, there is a council estate within walking distance & there have been problems in the past with gangs from there hanging around on the kids play area near mums of a night...
The vet isn't 100% certain she was shot, but when he shaved her he found 2 holes (entrance & exit?), but no pellets on xray, so is assuming the shot scenario.  My grandad is trying to think of scenarios that don't involve people...like a heron attack?! (she was found in a field next to a pond). Or that maybe she WAS shot, ran up a tree (nobody has ever seen her climb trees before though) & then fell out & broke her back? We can at least take comfort in the fact that the back break was catastrophic enough to have killed her instantly. And at least we found her, instead of never knowing where she'd gone. Her ashes are on the mantel piece now. 
My sisters st Bernard adored her. She used to let him try to carry her around like a toy! She was always covered in his slobber! She'd groom him & never once hissed or swiped at him (he needs it sometimes!) My parents foster for the local council. She would let the toddlers carry her around (in not very elegant ways) & was just always so gentle with them. There aren't many cats out there that would put up with what she did. She's left a massive hole  xx


----------



## caitlineloise (7 March 2013)

Poor girl, and your poor family, she sounded like a lovely puss. 

I too hope the scumbags that did it rot in hell, how anybody can harm an animal intentionally is totally beyond me &#128544;&#128544;

R.I.P Miranda xx


----------



## NikkiF (7 March 2013)

I'm so so sorry for your sister and poor little Miranda. I read these tales and am  just lost for words at what sick people there are in this world. 

R.I.P Miranda xx


----------



## misterjinglejay (7 March 2013)

So sorry to hear this, rip beautiful girl xxx

Human nature makes me sick sometimes


----------



## mightymammoth (7 March 2013)

May be worth contacting the local press to see if they will run a piece on it ,at the very least to warn other cat owners in the area x


----------



## Pink_Lady (7 March 2013)

I am so sorry to hear the news about your cat .... what a truly despicable thing to do to a defenceless animal.  

I hope the lowlife that did this get caught and they should remember what goes around, comes around.

I would definitely second the idea of contacting the local press - name and shame the scum who did this.


----------



## duckling (7 March 2013)

Oh poor cat  that's shocking, makes me so incredibly angry for you and your sister 

Def agree with Victoria1980x about contacting the press.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (7 March 2013)

Poor, poor cat & your poor sister and family, can't believe how someone could do that to any animal

Agree re contacting the local paper, my local one has run a story before when a cat was shot. May also be worth seeing if your vet would let you put a notice up warning people 

Hope the b*****d who did it gets caught & a v hefty sentence


----------



## Tormenta (8 March 2013)

Your poor sister, she is obviously devastated and who can blame her after losing such a beautiful cat in such a horrific way. The pain may ease for her but the memory will not and that makes me even more angry because whoever did this has caused so much hurt. Thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (8 March 2013)

Dreadful, so sorry :-(
RIP beautiful Miranda.
I too hope karma catches up with whoever was involved.


----------



## giddyupalfie (8 March 2013)

victoria1980x said:



			May be worth contacting the local press to see if they will run a piece on it ,at the very least to warn other cat owners in the area x
		
Click to expand...

^ this. Can't stop thinking about this post  hope your family's okay (as okay as okay can be in this situation) x


----------



## nativepony (8 March 2013)

Oh that's so awful and terribly sad, am so sorry for you all.  RIP beautiful little Miranda xx


----------



## Dizzydancer (8 March 2013)

Oh no awful. The little b.....ds who did this i hope get an equally unpleasant experience in the near future.
I know your grandfather is trying to come up with scenarios. But our next door neighbours cat was found in his shed with a broken back not dead tho but not from a car they think she fell and broke it,  sadly she was pts. At least your cute cat died instantly. 
Bless you all. RIP Miranda what a gorgeous girl you were. X


----------



## biggingerpony (8 March 2013)

Disgusting :-(


----------



## gracey (8 March 2013)

so so sorry to read about your lovely cat .. some human beings are sheer evil .. i can imagine how angry and upset you all are .. big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## here_i_am (11 March 2013)

Thank you all again  Means a lot to know other people care. My sister is contacting the local press, so hopefully they'll run a little something. 
She's had this plaque made for her casket; which i think is really lovely







xx


----------



## Tormenta (11 March 2013)

Beautiful and brought a lump to my throat.


----------



## GinaB (11 March 2013)

There are no words  I'm so sorry for your loss. It sickens me just how cruel people can be. Miranda was beautiful, RIP little one xxx


----------



## hackneylass2 (13 March 2013)

Take comfort in that Miranda was loved so much during her short life.

I hope whoever did this really does rot in hell.   Miranda was stunning, such a lovely girl.  She was loved, that means a lot, never forget that.

My heartfelt condolences.  Human nature truly can be evil.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 March 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Thank you all again  Means a lot to know other people care. My sister is contacting the local press, so hopefully they'll run a little something. 
She's had this plaque made for her casket; which i think is really lovely







xx
		
Click to expand...

what beautiful , touching, words. Brings a lump to my throat as I lost my Kassie on the road and my mare. 

 That is a lovely plaque and words. RIP little one

 oh and if you want her added to the 2013 memorial video let me know. here is the 2012 one tho some of the cats at beginning died years ago it was my first one .  I will do a 2013

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=583405&highlight=memorial





.


----------



## Loulou2002 (13 March 2013)

I actually can't believe I've read this. What a total b******d! What exactly does a sicko get out of doing that?! As a cat owner I find it really worrying that people find this some sort of entertainment. Awful.


----------



## mightymammoth (13 March 2013)

here_i_am said:



			Thank you all again  Means a lot to know other people care. My sister is contacting the local press, so hopefully they'll run a little something. 
She's had this plaque made for her casket; which i think is really lovely







xx
		
Click to expand...

still can't get over this, it has really touched me


----------



## Girlracer (13 March 2013)

How truely awful, i don't understand why anyone would want to do such a thing. RIP xxx


----------



## Fransurrey (14 March 2013)

Reduced to tears at this. Just can't express my thoughts in words. 

Thinking of your sister and your family at such an awful time. I would be insisting that the police at least make enquiries. Crude as it sounds, it's classed as criminal damage when harm is done to cats (sick how authorities place such little value on animals) and low-lifes that do this to animals do sometimes move on to children. It's well documented. 

RIP Miranda. Beautiful cat. xxx


----------

